# My first project "Tribute to Molnija"



## DDimitrov

Hello,

Мy name is Dimitar Dimitrov and I'm from Bulgaria. I want to introduce a project that I finished two years ago. After this project, I made two more, but they will present another time. 
The project was inspired by pocket watches "Молния" made to wear as a wristwatch. 
Here's the concept with some basic specifications:




At that time, still did not know SolidWorks and use vector drawing program.

Here is some progress on the development of parts. Blanks for the case, bezel and case back are laser cut stainless steel. A guy I know milled details and here what came out:

The dial and hands are photo-etched. I painted, glued and made luminescence.

There was a problem with the grooves of seals. Craftsman had made them wider and deeper, so I had to make my own gaskets, I have not found suitable.
I used a simple waterproof silicone.

An attempt to build strap:

And here's the finished project with better photos:


I will be glad to hear your opinion!

Best Regards,
Dimitar


----------



## kakefe

Great job... congrats.. which movement u use ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

congratulations dimitar, the dial is amazing. very good design. did you do that job done in switzerland?


----------



## DDimitrov

kakefe said:


> Great job... congrats.. which movement u use ?


Thanks kakefe,
I used 3602. The older "3601" will use in case with open back. That nice movement deserves window.



DEPA said:


> congratulations dimitar, the dial is amazing. very good design. did you do that job done in switzerland?


Thank you DEPA !
Heh, all this project was done in Bulgaria. It was a nice compliment. 
Soon will post more images.


----------



## spain72

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## valter-g

That's an excellent work, Dimitar, congratulations! The 3-dimensional dial design is awesome. Mnogo hubavo!!!


----------



## schnurrp

I like everything about it, comrade! 

It's nice to have a friend that just happens to mill stainless steel.


----------



## DDimitrov

spain72 said:


> I love it!!!!!!


Thanks Spain72! Grazie molto!



valter-g said:


> That's an excellent work, Dimitar, congratulations! The 3-dimensional dial design is awesome. Mnogo hubavo!!!


Thanks valter-g! The aim was dial to be the center of attention because of the simple and rough case. Najlepša hvala!



schnurrp said:


> I like everything about it, comrade!
> 
> It's nice to have a friend that just happens to mill stainless steel.


Thanks schnurrp! I'm glad you like the watch. I looked for almost a year miller who wants to mill the case. It's pretty hard to find someone who wants to work with stainless steel. Finally became friends with this guy. Спасибо большое!


----------



## MarkDaniels

Thats fantastic !!!! you really have raised the bar for me  stunning detail


----------



## bardemir

This is absolutely marvelous.


----------



## cuica

You got to put some more pictures please, I'm thinking of having one like this done!!!


----------



## DDimitrov

MarkDaniels said:


> Thats fantastic !!!! you really have raised the bar for me  stunning detail


Thanks for your opinion Mark!
I looked at your project and I want to express my admiration of your skills and that you made the case by yourself. I wish you success with the project!


bardemir said:


> This is absolutely marvelous.


Thank you Bardemir !


cuica said:


> You got to put some more pictures please, I'm thinking of having one like this done!!!


Thanks cuica ! 
Unfortunately I have only one of this. I was not planning to make more copies of "Molnija" because I'm busy with another project. Soon I will post details about the new one. I hope you like it.


----------



## INTERIMLAMB

Hi Dimitrov.
Your Neo Molnija watch is truly amazing! Five layred(!) dial gives me a splendid impression.
I look forward to your next project very much.（＾ｖ＾）


----------



## totan

DDimitrov said:


> Thanks for your opinion Mark!
> I looked at your project and I want to express my admiration of your skills and that you made the case by yourself. I wish you success with the project!
> 
> Thank you Bardemir !
> 
> Thanks cuica !
> Unfortunately I have only one of this. I was not planning to make more copies of "Molnija" because I'm busy with another project. Soon I will post details about the new one. I hope you like it.


I've seen the other project of Dimitar. It's realy amaizing.|>


----------



## DDimitrov

Thanks to all of you!
Soon I'll present new project - bronze diver.


----------



## The Guvnah

DDimitrov said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> Soon I'll present new project - bronze diver.


So how on this green earth are you going to top this one DD? This'll be something to see.


----------



## armorius

Ok but where is the registration form for subscription for this marvelous beauty ????  <3 <3 <3

Congratulation !!!!!


----------



## G. I.

The 5-layer dial is brutal.


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Great Job Dimitar!!!


----------



## crafted

Well done! Certainly makes me want to have my case design milled!


----------



## JMZ-0

I love it！！Could you share the drawings of SolidWorks with me？I want to see more details of your watch.Thank you!


----------



## DDimitrov

armorius said:


> Ok but where is the registration form for subscription for this marvelous beauty ????  <3 <3 <3
> Congratulation !!!!!


Thanks "armoris", 
Unfortunately it is a lone project. I just was curious what is to make my own watch. Soon I will post some new redesigned dial and hands.



G. I. said:


> The 5-layer dial is brutal.





ParsonsArcher said:


> Great Job Dimitar!!!





crafted said:


> Well done! Certainly makes me want to have my case design milled!


Thanks guys!!!



JMZ-0 said:


> I love it！！Could you share the drawings of SolidWorks with me？I want to see more details of your watch.Thank you!


JMZ-0, There are no CAD drawings. I made all blueprints using vector software. 3D visualization which I showed on first page is just for present the project and it's made with 3DS Max.

Thanks again to all for kind words!!!


----------



## marinpablo23

The watch looks amazing, would be really nice to get one, or another project form you in the future.


----------



## mullaissak

DDimitrov said:


> Hello,
> 
> Мy name is Dimitar Dimitrov and I'm from Bulgaria. I want to introduce a project that I finished two years ago. After this project, I made two more, but they will present another time.
> The project was inspired by pocket watches "Молния" made to wear as a wristwatch.
> Here's the concept with some basic specifications:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that time, still did not know SolidWorks and use vector drawing program.
> 
> Here is some progress on the development of parts. Blanks for the case, bezel and case back are laser cut stainless steel. A guy I know milled details and here what came out:
> 
> The dial and hands are photo-etched. I painted, glued and made luminescence.
> 
> There was a problem with the grooves of seals. Craftsman had made them wider and deeper, so I had to make my own gaskets, I have not found suitable.
> I used a simple waterproof silicone.
> 
> An attempt to build strap:
> 
> And here's the finished project with better photos:
> 
> 
> I will be glad to hear your opinion!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dimitar


hello there but i can not see the pics!!!


----------



## DDimitrov

marinpablo23 said:


> The watch looks amazing, would be really nice to get one, or another project form you in the future.


 Thanks "marinpablo23", 
I hope I can show something new soon !



mullaissak said:


> hello there but i can not see the pics!!!


Hmmm, that sounds strange !!! Does anybody has the same problem ?!


----------



## dunarit

Amazing! I missed the pics in bulgarian forum


----------



## seikocrazy

Awesome!


----------



## komokino

True Soviet aesthetic, absolutely brilliant


----------



## Isaac.lucas

I can not see the images


----------



## watchnut69

Isaac.lucas said:


> I can not see the images


Here's his website: http://dimitrovwatches.com/watches/

The dial is pretty cool.

He has produced an amazing art deco watch as well.


----------

